# Freshwater 'seaweed' from Lake Michigan and Goldfish



## Spud

I live close to Milwaukee, Wis. My sis recently collected some freshwater 'seaweed' from Lake Michigan and the streams/rivers that empty into it.

I was wondering if it is safe to put them in a Goldfish tank?


----------



## susankat

Just make sure you clean it good before putting it in there. Usually a salt dip will help get rid of the nasties on plants. How about some pics of the freshwater seaweed. Might want some myself if your willing to ship me some.


----------



## Spud

susankat said:


> Just make sure you clean it good before putting it in there. Usually a salt dip will help get rid of the nasties on plants. How about some pics of the freshwater seaweed. Might want some myself if your willing to ship me some.












Sure I could send you some. Don't know if they will survive in the tank, will have to wait and see. Don't know whether I should stick the main trunk into gravel or just drop it in the tank.


----------



## susankat

It should survive your tank fine. It looks a lot like one of the plants sold in aquarium trade, just can't think of the name off hand. If its long enough you might cut in half and plant some and let some float until it adjust to your tank.

By the way it isn't freshwater seaweed. The seaweed looks totally different.


----------



## thabadassone

its called hornwort or coontail it can survive almost anything just about any piece that is broken off will grow into a new plant ( givin it is about a half inch or so) it grows quickly and dont need much to survive mostly water.it grows real bushy if left floating but will also grow planted.(mostly a floating plant.) dont remember off hand exactly what it does but somehow it helps prevent certain types of algae from growing.or so they say .i have literally pounds of it growing in my three tanks.all came from one plant i bought at my local lfs.


----------



## Donald Hansen

Be sure that you clean it real good, maybe even use a peroxide rinse. Even then you might want to try it on a single fish in a isolation tank. Many years ago when I was a kid, I put some of the same stuff, mine was from Green bay, in my 15 gal without cleaning it. The next day all my fish were dead. 

DLH


----------

